# Going rate for buck services?



## marliah (Apr 26, 2012)

I may be working a partial trade/ sale for my buckling with a guy for buck service for one of my does, anyone know what a fair price. Us for buck service, his buck is non registered Nigerian dwarf.

Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 26, 2012)

I probably wouldn't pay more than $50 for a non-registered buck.


----------



## marliah (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok thanks  actually talked to them more and they are willing to trade me one of their bucklngs for mine, even better! Yay!


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 26, 2012)

I guess it depend on State you are in. In NYS average price for unregistered "Buck-service" is $50 /per one doe!


----------



## crazyland (Apr 30, 2012)

I guess I am cheap. I let a friend use my buck for free. Afterwards she offered first pick of the kids. Lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 1, 2012)

We paid $50 per doe for a registered buck and they actually stayed with the breeder for 6 weeks to make sure they hit at least one of their cycles.  Worked well.  Another breeder, whom we didn't use but have talked to, charged $50 (unregistered) and the deal was we had to pick up and return his buck when we were done.

We have had a few people ask about buck service since we purchased our own and I am still unsure about if I want to start that up and how much we would charge.  For a friend, I am sure it would be free


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (May 1, 2012)

I let my buck go for $15 a doe, or $30 for a group of 4 or more. I also add an additional $1 a day for boarding.

My buck is not registered, but is purebred Nubian.


----------



## peachick (May 4, 2012)

in show dogs...  stud fee is usually the price of one puppy.... and the stud owner guarantees at least one live offspring, or we offer a repeat breeding....


----------

